# Acer LED Monitor 21.5" - Review



## outspoken (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,

I recently went on a Monitor hunt and after some work bought an Acer, here is my experience:

Make: Acer
Model : S221HQL
Link on Acer Malaysia Site: S221HQL | Product Model

Difference between above specs and what i got:
Features: It _has_ HDMI.
Package Contents: Only VGA Cable.

Price on street(Bangalore): Rs.7600.

Time monitor used before this review: At-least 3 weeks.

Additional Features:
Includes a software (CD/Web download) that lets you configure monitor correctly. Called Acer eDisplay Management, but is a light version of a professional package: Portrait Displays, Inc. - Customer Support.
This allows us to look at sample images etc. and correctly tune Contrast/Brightness and all sorts of stuff.
Advantage: The tuning is done using "Mouse" and much easier. Allows creation of profiles etc.


Disadvantages/Problems faced till now (Model specific and general):
a) Initially on Full HD the image was coming in the middle of the Monitor with large black border (gap).
Fixed via AMD/ATI configuration (very very hidden config called Overscan).

b) While using HDMI cable, the monitor *does not* switch off for power saving. Instead when CPU is turned off/Sleep/Hibernate etc. it shows message "Cable Not Connected". Left it overnight, never goes away.
Problem disappears on using VGA cable.
This is a Major problem according to me. I am yet to isolate it to either my MB Graphics or Monitor, but believe it is a Monitor problem.

Support incident raised with Acer India online, awaiting response.

*Apparently on Googling found that this is a common problem to many monitors while using HDMI (not just Acer).*

Advice: Stick to VGA or DVI.

c) Full HD does *not* work without HDMI or DVI cable.
This appears *common to all monitors.*

Other comments:
The buttons on monitor are nearly hidden (Except Power Button of-course!).
This is not a problem as the bundled software makes config far easier on screen from within Windows. Buttons are only a backup.

Picture Quality:
This model requires some tuning/configuration to show good pictures.
Was able to put enough effort to get it once, lost the config when I changed from VGA to HDMI cable, too lazy to do it again .
Will post details another day.
Note: I use the Win7 Bing Dynamic theme, images look good 

Any benefits of Full HD?
No. You need 32-40 inches screen to even notice HD. On smaller screens, you just bump up pixels and then to compensate, increasing Scaling, otherwise you will not be able to read 

Any benefits of using HDMI cable instead of VGA?
Yes.
Max possible resolution goes up.
Picture is actually clearer than with VGA cable, it is a noticeable difference.
Note: You might be able to get this advantage using DVI, but I did not have a chance to see this.

Warranty and Service:
Three Years _carry in_.
Shopkeepers keep telling me it is a on-site warranty, but documentation says otherwise.
In-fact shopkeeper gave me monitor in hand and said "From now on if anything goes wrong, go to Acer service! ". Of-course I had tested it once in shop, but this also after I made full payment and he made bill.
This makes me wonder, it is better to but on Flipkart and other online stores. There is no advantage of Brick-and-mortar shops.


I am willing to answer specific questions anyone has on this monitor before you make a purchase decision. Also, will post some updates later when i have time and patience.

Other contenders in Market:
Samsung, At-least 1.5K more expensive. Might have more features, but my budget was already stretched.
Viewsonic and others, lower price, but I did not want to touch such names.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

We need pics for reviews.


----------



## 0360 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello 

I have bought the same LED monitor

Make: Acer
Model : S221HQL

Monitor is working fine on windows XP with VGA cable, I found that FULL HD 1080 p was also fine after watching HD movies.

In my monitor the OSD settings are not selectable whereas i am able to select OSD time settings. I have to adjust OSD vertically while watching TV using a external CRT tuner card.(old one) please suggest


----------



## ikusanjay (Jul 8, 2012)

r u sure abt the hdmi port??ther are some reviews wher it says tht this one has dvi and vga bt nt the hdmi...(wuld u provide the link or send me pics of ur monitor)
if it is dere den i'm going to buy Cz dell st2220l is probably 1k costlier than this acer s221hql..and i dn't knw which one is good for gaming and photoshop...


----------



## outspoken (Jul 10, 2012)

Two things:
1) Yes I am very sure this monitor has HDMI (pics long overdue, sorry guys, will post ASAP, need to recharge batteries of camera).
2) DONT buy for using HDMI port. I think this applies to many monitors.
Reason:


> b) While using HDMI cable, the monitor does not switch off for power saving. Instead when CPU is turned off/Sleep/Hibernate etc. it shows message "Cable Not Connected". Left it overnight, never goes away.



I am currently using with a DVI cable. These cables are expensive Rs 500/- AND more importantly difficult to find.
Quality with DVI cable is on-par with HDMI. Never noticed difference (maybe DVI is better, in-fact).

I had previously used HDMI cable for 6 months, so I am 100% sure about HDMI for this MODEL 
WARNING: Be very sure of exact model number, don't go by inches etc. Small alphabet difference can change important specs.


----------



## prabhu3554 (Sep 8, 2012)

yes, i am also facing the same problem hdmi cable is not supproting . how to fix that please any one help me


outspoken said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently went on a Monitor hunt and after some work bought an Acer, here is my experience:
> 
> ...


----------



## outspoken (Oct 1, 2012)

prabhu3554 said:


> yes, i am also facing the same problem hdmi cable is not supproting . how to fix that please any one help me



I had raised support ticket online, then gave me India phone number and said call there.
I called, they asked me all sorts of details and then were unable to help. They said "It is like that only sir".

I spent Rs.500/- and bought DVI-D cable. End of story for now. The quality is equal, if not better than the HDMI output (I think it is because of the cheaper HDMI cable I used and because my MB pins on HDMI port might be damaged.)

Short Story: I now work in a large IT company that makes monitors too. *Never buy monitors for HDMI,* the standard is for TVs not for Computer Peripherals. In the short term, PCs will continue to use DVI-D, medium term it is a technology called "*Display Port*". In the very long term, it is hoped that even TVs will use "Display Port". DVI is on it's way out.


----------

